# BNR Tuned Hatch Goes [email protected]



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

That's quicker AND faster than my old (sold) 1982 Corvette!!!


----------



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Holy moly. Thats impressive. Are you offering a combo deal for those three upgrades?

I just searched and found the stock 1/4 is 16.2 seconds but did not list a mph.


----------

